# Solved: Office for Mac/Outlook question



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

I'll try this one more time....
I have an '08 MBP running Office for MAC. I want to use the "Outlook" from it, as my mail.
I have sent up "Hotmail" as an account.
I can receive and send mail.
The issue is that I can't get the "Folders" that I have on Hotmail to be pulled into my Outlook.
When I run MSOffice on my WindowsXP, on my desktop, it just grabs it all.

So is it even possible? I thought I might need the "windows connector", but that doesn't seem to be available for MAC.
I'b be happy if I could get the folders into my MACMAIL, but that too seems impossible.

Any thoughts, or am I beating a dead horse?
Thank you.
Skyholder


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe you want to setup IMAP connection. This will download your whole folder system. POP3 only downloads incoming emails.

Setting up a IMAP connection is pretty easy, just as easy as POP3.

I believe that hotmail does not support IMAP currently. GMail does.

You could make the switch to GMail


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

ARGH!!!!! Ya know, I've heard that. So why does my windows OS grab it all? 
So your thought is that its "Hotmail" causing the issue, nothing to do with the mac side of the house?


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have rules set in your Windows version to automatically move them into the folders? Cause I do not ever remember having POP3 pull folders from a mail server. Only in IMAP configurations I have see it.

I logged into my companies servers (they all use Macs..  ) All of them have IMAP configurations and I double checked their Mac laptops and they are set to IMAP. All of them have their folders pulling information.

I just created a POP3 account on Outlook 2010 and it pulled all my emails but never created folders for them to go into. (Tested 150 E-Mails)

My email servers are configured for both.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

My Windows OS just seemed to DO it. Can't remember setting anything to do it.
But remember, Windows, is MS. Hotmail is MS. I'm not surprised they "talk" to each other.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Skyholder said:


> My Windows OS just seemed to DO it. Can't remember setting anything to do it.
> But remember, Windows, is MS. Hotmail is MS. I'm not surprised they "talk" to each other.
> Thank you for your input.


Outlook using a Hotmail account isn't using a "pure" POP3 protocol, hence why it works.

It's odd that MS supplies and Hotmail exchange server that works for iDevices, yet you can't use it on Macs yet including even their own application Outlook.



> "Microsoft has only enabled Exchange ActiveSync (EAS) on their Hotmail servers. This supports only mobile devices.
> 
> To enable you to connect Apple Mail or Microsoft Entourage, Microsoft will need to enable Exchange Web Services on their Hotmail servers. They have not done this and they have made no announcement that they will do this."


It's not free but I've read this still works well: http://fluentfactory.com/mboxmail-for-mac/


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Thank you for the tips.
I'll try the program later.


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

http://fluentfactory.com/mboxmail-for-mac/ Worked perfectly!!! Thank you.


----------



## karstudios (Jun 24, 2011)

Silly old hotmail  Glad Headrush knew about mbox.

"Why you should be excited mBox Mail for Mac integrates into your Intel based Mac system and enables any* IMAP capable mail client to communicate with the Hotmail mail servers. This provides many advantages over the outdated POP3 protocol."


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Going to give the 30 trial a shot. If it continues to work, I'll kick in the $20.
I appreciate everyone helps.
Enjoy the 4th!


----------

